# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Καλώδια για ηλεκτροκόλληση inverter

## NIkos t

Γειά σας,
Έχω μια ηλεκτροκόλληση inverter Gysmi E160 με ένταση 10-160 Αmpere και έχει καλώδιο γείωσης μόνο 1,6 μέτρα και καλώδιο τσιμπίδας 2 μέτρα και θέλω να τα προεκτείνω ώστε να κάνω τη δουλειά μου πιο εύκολα......
Σκέφτομαι να βάλω 4 μέτρα στο ένα και 4 στο άλλο....

Μέχρι πόσα μέτρα μπορώ να βάλω στο καθένα???
Πόσο κοστίζει το μέτρο???

Υ.Γ. Η διατομή καλωδίου είναι 10/25 ή 16 mm2
Τι σημαίνουν αυτοί οι αριθμοί???

----------


## giannaras13

> Γειά σας,
> Έχω μια ηλεκτροκόλληση inverter Gysmi E160 με ένταση 10-160 Αmpere και έχει καλώδιο γείωσης μόνο 1,6 μέτρα και καλώδιο τσιμπίδας 2 μέτρα και θέλω να τα προεκτείνω ώστε να κάνω τη δουλειά μου πιο εύκολα......
> Σκέφτομαι να βάλω 4 μέτρα στο ένα και 4 στο άλλο....
> 
> Μέχρι πόσα μέτρα μπορώ να βάλω στο καθένα???
> Πόσο κοστίζει το μέτρο???
> 
> Υ.Γ. Η διατομή καλωδίου είναι 10/25 ή 16 mm2
> Τι σημαίνουν αυτοί οι αριθμοί???



το καλωδιο αυτο λεγεται καλωδιο ηλεκτροκολλησης ετσι θα το ζητησεις και ειναι ενα πολυκλωνο καλωδιο η μονοκλωνο,παρε πολυκλωνο καλυτερα.. μπορεις να βαλεις τοσο καλωδιο... το 16 mm2 ειναι η επιφανεια το νοητου δισκου που δημιουργει το καλωδιο στην περιοχη του χαλκου (οπως κοβεις ενα καλωδιο οχι το πλαστικο αλλα ο χαλκος...οπως βλεπεις στην εικονα welding.jpg) οποτε για να μετρησεις αυτο με τον κλασσικο τροπο με διαμετρο απλα βρισκεις την ριζα του γιατι οπως βλεπεις ειναι σε τετραγωνο αρα  4x4=16 αρα 4 mm .. τελος παντων εσενα σε ενδιαφερει το 16 mm2 και ετσι θα το ζητησεις  .. 5003406.jpgcopper-welding-cable-500x500.jpg   το 10/25 που αναφερεις ειναι  το μεγεθος της μπορνας trafimet_type_DKJ_10_25_welding_cable_connector_634548001617922766_1.jpg 



και του βυσματος εκει που συνδεεις τα καλωδια με την ηλεκτροκολληση .. αλλα εσυ εδω μιλας για το μεγεθος του βυσματος trafimet_type_DKJ_10_25_welding_cable_connector_634548001617922766_2.jpg

----------


## NIkos t

Υπάρχει κανένας τύπος υπολογισμού μήκους καλωδίου που θέλω να προεκτείνω στη τσιμπίδα και στο σώμα γείωσης, ώστε να μην έχω σημαντικές απώλειες ρεύματος??? Για να ξέρω πόσα μέτρα να αγοράσω.....

----------


## valis

Δοκίμασε ένα online calculator
http://www.endmemo.com/physics/resistance.php

----------


## elektronio

O κατάλληλος τύπος του καλωδίου είναι Η01Ν2-D. Ή απλά ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης όμως σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να σου δώσουν ότι να 'ναι.
Στα 4-5 μέτρα δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Παραπάνω δεν σου χρειάζεται γιατί το καλώδιο κοστίζει αρκετά και μπορείς να μεταφέρεις πιο κοντά σου την μηχανή με προέκταση που κοστίζει πολύ λιγότερο από το καλώδιο.

----------


## NIkos t

> O κατάλληλος τύπος του καλωδίου είναι Η01Ν2-D. Ή απλά ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης όμως σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να σου δώσουν ότι να 'ναι.
> Στα 4-5 μέτρα δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Παραπάνω δεν σου χρειάζεται γιατί το καλώδιο κοστίζει αρκετά και μπορείς να μεταφέρεις πιο κοντά σου την μηχανή με προέκταση που κοστίζει πολύ λιγότερο από το καλώδιο.



Αυτόν τον τύπο καλωδίου να το πάρω σε 16 mm2 ???

----------


## elektronio

> Αυτόν τον τύπο καλωδίου να το πάρω σε 16 mm2 ???



Ακριβώς.

----------


## NIkos t

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!!!

----------


## elektronio

Πάρε και καμιά καλή τσιμπίδα για να μην καίγεται το χέρι σου, και καλά κολλήματα. :Smile:

----------


## Dbnn

> O κατάλληλος τύπος του καλωδίου είναι Η01Ν2-D. Ή απλά ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης όμως σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να σου δώσουν ότι να 'ναι.
> Στα 4-5 μέτρα δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Παραπάνω δεν σου χρειάζεται γιατί το καλώδιο κοστίζει αρκετά και μπορείς να μεταφέρεις πιο κοντά σου την μηχανή με προέκταση που κοστίζει πολύ λιγότερο από το καλώδιο.



Σπυρου πατση στην αθηνα. Κοστος περιπου 1 ευρω το μετρο εχει το 16αρι. Δεν το λες και ακριβο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

